# MPG Pictures and Comments



## mark james (May 18, 2018)

A few pictures to start it off.  Almost set-up and ready for some fun.


----------



## Jontello (May 18, 2018)

I will miss you all. Have a great weekend! I will be following on this end.


----------



## magpens (May 18, 2018)

Wish I could read the name tags !! . Wish I could be there !! . Have a great time, all !!!!!


----------



## mrburls (May 18, 2018)

Wish I could be there to set up and sell some vintage materials.
Looks like a nice place to have a meeting.
Keith


----------



## mark james (May 18, 2018)

mrburls said:


> Wish I could be there to set up and sell some vintage materials.
> Looks like a nice place to have a meeting.
> Keith



We would love to have you here, alas life and responsibilities sometimes gets in the way of fun.  But, I hear there is always next year!


----------



## mark james (May 18, 2018)

*A few more Pickies!*

I was banished to the "Break-Out" room (willingly!) so most of the demo pictures are of the hand-on sessions (not the main room).  However, this room is the "Playroom" so it much more fun!!!  We had a steady stream of newbies  and folks interested in the boring segmented stuff (4-12 at each of the sessions).

Before I forget, THANK YOU to Ed Brown, Mike Broberg and Mark Dreyer who assisted in these sessions tonight (Friday).

A great first day.  Home to pack up a few additional things to answer some questions, then back tomorrow!  *(Note:  Thanks PR Princess, the color matches my ???)*

*Anyone else taking pictures, please feel free to post.*


----------



## mrburls (May 18, 2018)

Looks like a good crowd and a lot of fun.
Keith


----------



## mbroberg (May 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (May 19, 2018)

Day 2 about to begin


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (May 19, 2018)

Magicbob doing his demo


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (May 19, 2018)

*Day 2 - Main Room and Break-Out Room*

Pictures from both rooms.  The Break-out Room (small group, hands-on, more detailed questions and discussion) has had excellent attendance.  

Folks who wanted 1:1 lathe time got it, and groups up to 20 had detailed tutorials.


----------



## Argo13 (May 19, 2018)

*More pics from day 2*


----------



## Argo13 (May 20, 2018)

*Contest winners*

We had 3 contest at the MPG. The top three in each category were voted on by the attendees. The a best of Show was chosen by an expert panel. 



Best of show 

1. Lewis Schader for his kitless of Bakelite with ebonite accents. Everything made but him except nib and converter.

2. Mark Dryer- label camo with Marine Medallion on Magestic





Top three in the Fountain/ Rollerball contest

All three tide with the exact number of votes

1. Mark Dryer
1. Aldophius Smith-Soapstone 
1. Mike Bain- bottlecaps





All the entries in the Rollerball/Ballpoint contest (2 other entries were with in two votes of top) very competitive this year!


----------



## Argo13 (May 20, 2018)

*Blank Making Contest*

Winners of the blank making contest. Blanks were made by the participant.



1. Mark Dryer-Walking Medallion with watch part gears
2. Dave Bell- segmented Mosaic pen. 
3. Rob Lowry- segmented wood with metal inlays
3. Mike Borberg- red holographic pin stripe




All the entries in blank making contest


----------



## Argo13 (May 20, 2018)

*Ballpoint kit Contest*



Winners
1. Brent Wills- alumilite and prickly pear
2. Mike Broberg- rosewood w/ sapwood Cigar
3. Tom Bauges- acrylic cigar (He is donating to a relay for life auction)



All participants in the Ballpoint contest


----------



## robutacion (May 20, 2018)

Does anyone ever make a video on these occasions...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Argo13 (May 20, 2018)

robutacion said:


> Does anyone ever make a video on these occasions...!
> 
> Cheers
> George



George,

We have talked about it before. But have not arranged to do it.

I know the Mid Ohio Valley penturning event last September produced and sold DVDs of their event. The SE gathering also this weekend may do the same. Jason Rose runs the MOV and the SE group is presented by a group that runs several of the Facebook penturning pages.


----------



## Racer3770 (May 20, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who stopped by our table! This was our first foray into selling blanks at a show. My brother and I had a great weekend and we want to thank everyone who helped organized this year’s MPG. 

In the near future, look for some of our blanks in the “for sale” section of the IAP. We will offer show pricing to folks who couldn’t make it out. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Scott (May 20, 2018)

That looks like so much fun!

Scott.


----------



## tbfoto (May 20, 2018)

I'm just getting home from this event. This was the first MPG that I have ever been to and I can say I *ACTUALLY* (inside joke...had to be there) had a great time. The demos were very informative and you had the opportunity to ask the questions you've always wanted to ask and get real answers. There was hands on instruction as well and the door prizes were amazing. I would like to that everyone who had a hand in organizing this. Just a great event!


----------



## stuckinohio (May 20, 2018)

Actually....! Love it


----------



## drinkut (May 20, 2018)

*Good Time*

MIDWEST PENTURNERS GARTHERING.....THANK YOU !  THANK YOU ! THANK YOU!   Great Convention, Great Presenters, Great Door Prizes.   Thanks you MPG committee and Magic Bob, MC.  Hope to be able to attend next year


----------



## drinkut (May 20, 2018)

*MPG   Good Time*

oops...posted same message twice


----------



## penmaker134 (May 20, 2018)

A fantastic weekend thanks to all who put it together I learned a lot and had a ton of fun Thank you


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 20, 2018)

I ACTUALLY appreciated the humor


----------



## Dale Allen (May 20, 2018)

Thank you to the MPG officers and staff for a great show.
Also, a big thanks to all the vendors, you do an amazing job and provide terrific prizes.
Thanks too for letting me be part of the show.
Dale


----------



## Chris Labedz (May 20, 2018)

*MPG 2018*

First MPG had a awesome time thanks to all who put on a great event. 
Made some new friends and learned some new idea's once again Thank You


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 20, 2018)

Chris your presentation was fantastic. Nice job.


----------



## m4skinner (May 20, 2018)

Chris Labedz said:


> First MPG had a awesome time thanks to all who put on a great event.
> Made some new friends and learned some new idea's once again Thank You



it was good to meet you, and your demo was very good.


----------



## Bellsy (May 20, 2018)

MPG 2018........What a successful event for IAP.

Thanks to the people who attended the event and made it the success it was. You are the reason this event happens in the first place. 

Thanks to the Organizers.......your work behind the scenes and right up to the end of the event was so appreciated. I also know that your work is going to continue on after to bring it all to a close. Many things needed to done to make this a success ......well done.

To the Vendors......your products being available was no small feat to prepare for and have ready. Thanks for providing your products.

We cannot forget the sponsors either. Thanks for providing the many donations for door prizes to make the success of this event over the top.

Last but not least......the demonstrators.....everyone pulled together and presented some amazing knowledge to the people who attended. I enjoyed watching and participating in the event and hope to return again next year.

Well done everyone........Good Times!!!!!


----------



## JohnU (May 20, 2018)

Had a GREAT time!  Learned and laughed a lot!  It was great seeing new and old friends.  Thanks to all of you for making this years show a huge success! And Thank You Jeff for bringing all of us together!


----------



## sschaar (May 20, 2018)

*Thank you MPG!!*

This was my first MPG... I've only been turning pens for about 9 months, but have learned so much.  This event was a great way to learn, meet nice people and make new friends.  Talking with the vendors and getting to hand pick stuff was way too much fun.  Door prizes were crazy good!  Thanks to all who worked hard to plan and put on this event.  I'm already looking forward to next year!:smile-big:


----------



## mark james (May 21, 2018)

All the above comments are very much appreciated.  A huge thank you to the vendors, demonstrators, attendees, fellow committee members, and those who simply gave a helping hand throughout the weekend to assist in many small chores.

A great event!  Be well, Mark


----------



## djthomas50 (May 21, 2018)

*MPG*

Thanks to everyone who helped make the MPG a sucess
Special thanks to the company donating prizes


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 21, 2018)

To the team in Ohio - sincerely I thank each one of you. I honestly can say that I don't recall having so much fun and laughing so much in three days. And lack of sleep from hanging out - did make the drive home a little challenging - but I would do it again (and the lack of sleep did play into coasting to a gas pump (the last in 22 miles) when my dashboard lit up saying "0 miles to empty"). The facility is great, the vendors were exceptional, and the demos were well done. I have to come home and go to work so I can rest a little. 

The other thing is the people I have met and friended over the years. To me there is just as much value to the symposium just sitting back and talking with and visiting the people we see on these boards. 

Finally the sponsors were incredible. It was a great mix of corporate type donations, but to all the individuals who made and donated blanks and their talent I can tell you it is clearly appreciated from the crowd. And the donations for the contests are spectacular. The blanks donated to the winners would most likely have been winners on their own had they been made.

So to those in Ohio - thank you. Personally I would like to thank Mark James. While I know all the other work that goes for everyone out there, I know how hard Mark worked with the demonstrators to make sure all went well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Krub411 (May 21, 2018)

*I missed it!*

After reading through the posts I see that I missed some good times and learning opportunities. I will be at the next one!


----------



## dudstuen (May 21, 2018)

*MPG OHIO*

Thank you to all the members that put together this great gathering. Enjoyed meeting a lot of  the members I had only knew through the internet and was finally able to meet in person.  And meeting new friends also, awesome. A lot of great demonstrators and vendors. Also a big shout out to all that donated prizes. Look forward to next one.


----------



## m4skinner (May 21, 2018)

dudstuen said:


> Thank you to all the members that put together this great gathering. Enjoyed meeting a lot of  the members I had only knew through the internet and was finally able to meet in person.  And meeting new friends also, awesome. A lot of great demonstrators and vendors. Also a big shout out to all that donated prizes. Look forward to next one.



it was great to finally meet you Dave.


----------



## Krub411 (May 22, 2018)

Great looking pens! Congratulations to the winners.


----------

